# Philanderer's Creed



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Secret Lover's Creed

For understanding the psychology behind it.

Substitute the word "spouse" for lover and you have a pretty good approach to marriage. 

It boggles the mind.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Vomit! A pseudo marriage. What a demanding, disgusting set of entitlement dip-sh!t rules. I would rather join a convent.


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just checked out that website. I am in shock. I simply cannot believe that anyone could be so unbelieveably depraved as the owner of that website


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

fishfast41 said:


> I just checked out that website. I am in shock. I simply cannot believe that anyone could be so unbelieveably depraved as the owner of that website


You should've seen the one the owner recently shut down because he apparently developed a conscience.

Pure gutter trash.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

No more publicity to those sites. No too much traffic it seems:
_"Most users ever online was 116 on March 15th, 2012, 3:21 am"_


----------

